# 1914 electric ad



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

1914 ad for electricity.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Verycool. You find it in an attic somewhere?


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

It's a long shot but I would guess that he found it at the library of Zoological Society of Philadelphia.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Just arrived in the snail Mail?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Grimlock said:


> It's a long shot but I would guess that he found it at the library of Zoological Society of Philadelphia.


 
Makes sense..........given his avatar! :laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Grimlock said:


> It's a long shot but I would guess that he found it at the library of Zoological Society of Philadelphia.


That doesn't mean that it wasn't in an attic.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats some pretty cool stuff! I love looking at old stuff like that. I wonder if anyone has any pictures of electricians from the past? I have seen tonnes of stuff on linemen, but no electricians. I have a reprint of a sears catalogue from 1908 its pretty neat!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Thats some pretty cool stuff! I love looking at old stuff like that. I wonder if anyone has any pictures of electricians from the past? I have seen tonnes of stuff on linemen, but no electricians. I have a reprint of a sears catalogue from 1908 its pretty neat!


 
This do it for ya?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Grimlock said:


> It's a long shot but I would guess that he found it at the library of Zoological Society of Philadelphia.


I plead the 5th.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

very nice. I liked that...


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Very cool... especially this old video from 1942.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Like the ad, I have one myself I got from a guy that had hundreds of pages out of magazines. I'll take a picute later and post it, it is pretty comical to read in more modern times.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

480 such an overachievermakes my little ad look like crap, but I'm gonna take a picture anyhow:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

s.kelly said:


> 480 such an overachievermakes my little ad look like crap, but I'm gonna take a picture anyhow:thumbsup:


 
Naaaa. It's just a bunch of pix I've had on my hard drive for a couple years. Just drug 'em out to show y'all.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Naaaa. It's just a bunch of pix I've had on my hard drive for a couple years. Just drug 'em out to show y'all.


Very cool. I appreciate you posting them. 

"Insure Against Loss of Lamps" :laughing:

I can't say I've ever come across one of those but I'll be looking for them now.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Very cool. I appreciate you posting them.
> 
> "Insure Against Loss of Lamps" :laughing:
> 
> I can't say I've ever come across one of those but I'll be looking for them now.


 
Here ya be!:whistling2:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Just pulled the ad I have down and realized it is also 1914. Big year for the industry I guess. Can't remember if that was after Instull sp? started his campaign for res. customers or not. I'll have to look it up later.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Here ya be!:whistling2:


I meant in someone's house.


----------

